# 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 with plow



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Selling a Dodge Ram 2500 with plow 5.9L Cummins $9900CAD obo. Located in Windsor Ontario.

See this kijiji ad:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...es/1338906376?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Sold


----------

